# [V] CM Gemin II SF524 (CPU-Kühler) &amp; OCZ SSD (Vertex Plus, 120 GB)



## firewalker2k (23. März 2012)

*[V] CM Gemin II SF524 (CPU-Kühler) & OCZ SSD (Vertex Plus, 120 GB)*

Hallo,

verkaufe einen neuen und unbenutzten Cooler Master Gemin II SF524 in ungeöffneter  OVP. Neupreis liegt inklusive Versand bei über 40 €, für 35 € gehört  euch das Teil inklusive Versand als Paket.
Weiterhin habe ich noch eine OCZ Vertex Plus mit 120 GB  (OCZSSD2-1VTXPL120G), ebenfalls noch ungeöffnet, hier liegt der  Gesamtpreis im Netz bei über 105 €, für 95 € inklusive trenne ich mich von ihr.


----------



## firewalker2k (28. März 2012)

Kühler ist weg, SSD noch zu haben - 90 € inklusive


----------



## firewalker2k (30. März 2012)

85 € inklusive - billiger wirds nicht


----------



## firewalker2k (30. März 2012)

Weg isse


----------

